# Wanted: BaoFeng Expert



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Who be here what has lots a experience programmin the baofeng uv5r radio's?

Gonna be gettin one in the near future an need ta put in some freq's that have a ctcss code. 

Is this doable manually er would it be easier ta do with this chirp program I keep hearin bout?

I know just bout enough a programmin these radio's as ta make it unuseable, so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Who be here what has lots a experience programmin the baofeng uv5r radio's?
> 
> Gonna be gettin one in the near future an need ta put in some freq's that have a ctcss code.
> 
> ...


Chirp is definitely easier than manual programming. You will need a programming cable though. You can find them on Amazon/Ebay for a few dollars.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Agreed! Programming was a breeze with chirp. The cost of buying the programming cable was well worth it!

Note that if you install chirp now and then buy more radios (with the latest firmware) down the road, you might have to reinstall chirp so it can talk with them.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's a third vote for chirp - it's very easy to use, it's free, and it has features that let you program repeaters in your area.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

"baofeng uv-5r programming"

http://www.hamuniverse.com/w7dtguv5rprogramming.html

http://www.miklor.com/uv5r/

https://hamgear.wordpress.com/2012/04/07/setting-up-and-programming-your-uv-5r/

http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Cable-Baofeng-UV-5R-Driver/dp/B008RZJHJU

http://www.radiomanual.info/schemi/Vari/Baofeng_UV-5R_Manual_Programming.pdf


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I understated that some of the ebay cables are counterfeits and don't have a functional chip embedded in them?


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

That's possible. I bought one cable off eBay, another off Amazon and both worked. 

With Amazon you can look at the reviews to see if others encountered problems.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> I understated that some of the ebay cables are counterfeits and don't have a functional chip embedded in them?


I ordered some trinket from China a long while ago, and what I received was 10x USB cords for iPhone 3/3G/4.

Not a damn one of them would "synch". A couple would charge and that's it.

I think I lost $0.57......


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

So does this here chirp let ya put in the ctcss say fer the frs "privacy codes" as well?


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> So does this here chirp let ya put in the ctcss say fer the frs "privacy codes" as well?


Yes, it will program CTSS and DCS. it also allows for send/receive frequency offsets if you're utilizing a repeater.

Be aware that using CTSS and DCS for privacy is misleading. It gives you the ability to not hear other people (so you seem to have a private channel) but does nothing to prevent them from hearing you. A radio with no CTSS or DCS code enabled will hear every transmission regardless of the code status of the transmitting radio.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Agreed! Programming was a breeze with chirp. The cost of buying the programming cable was well worth it!
> 
> Note that if you install chirp now and then buy more radios (with the latest firmware) down the road, you might have to reinstall chirp so it can talk with them.


I just downloaded the Chirp Software yesterday and I noticed that a new version was just released recently (January if I remember correctly) specifically for the Baofeng radios. I haven't installed the software yet as mine came pre-programmed by my neighbor.

For those wondering, Chirp is available for download from: http://chirp.danplanet.com/projects/chirp/wiki/Download

Found a very long (and informative) video on ham radios, history, programing, etc.

This video is for newbies, not people who are very experienced with radios. Meaning, this video is for someone like me.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Chirp is free and we use it to program over sixty Baofengs.


----------

